# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] yiluproxy.org Helps You Manage Multiple Facebook Accounts

## YiLuSocks5Proxy

Do you want to manage multiple *Facebook* accounts without being banned? Then you’re lucky because of *YiLu proxy*. A Facebook proxy serves as an intermediary between you and the target website(Facebook). You can use it to get around geo-restriction. Nobody will even find out as it looks like you've accessed from a perfectly different location. Our Facebook proxies guarantee your anonymity and hide your tracks.

----------


## YiLuSocks5Proxy

If you attempt to create a second Facebook account with the same IP address from the same browser, your IP will be banned immediately. It is not friendly for people who require multiple accounts for expanding their business. With *YiLu proxy*, you can target any location around the globe for each Facebook account. Anonymity is basically assured because you will use real-device IPs.

----------


## YiLuSocks5Proxy

If you want to manage multiple Facebook accounts, you must need a proxy, select YiLu Proxy with a big proxy pool!

----------


## YiLuSocks5Proxy

Here is the *YiLuProxy* price link, and you can select different type of proxy IPs according to your needs.
yiluproxy.org/datacenter-proxy-pricing#share-static-proxies-price

----------


## YiLuSocks5Proxy

If you have experience in operating multiple Reddit accounts, you could be aware that heavy spamming will get your profiles labeled without hesitation. In addition, once Reddit detected that you have several accounts from the same IP, it will shut down all your accounts together. yiluproxy.org - YiLuProxy can prevent you from being banned.

For more details, please view yiluproxy.org/reddit-proxy

----------

